# Unknown Monark Bicycle



## superbuzz (Aug 10, 2008)

I recently acquired a blue monark bicycle. I can find the serial number  on the bike but no model name. The only such markers are the Monark name on the chain guard and the Monark tag on the head tube.

Some of the characteristics are :


24"
Komet Super coaster brake
Komet Super rear axle/hub
 Serial # OH116260

I would like to know the year and possible model of the bike.. I have
included a few photos of the bike.

http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj54/captainshortpants/Monark%20Bike/


----------



## superbuzz (Aug 13, 2008)

anybody have some ideahs?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2008)

your bike is from the 1960's made by Huffy. huffy bought out Monark Silverking in the late '50's. getting an exact date may be difficult. if you post the serial number I'll see if we can figure it out. I think the model will be simply that it is a Monark.
Scott


----------



## superbuzz (Aug 13, 2008)

the only serial number i can come up with is

Serial # OH116260


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2008)

superbuzz said:


> the only serial number i can come up with is
> 
> Serial # OH116260




that's the one. your bike is aparently a 1960.
Scott


----------



## superbuzz (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the help, i was thinking it was a 60's model.


----------

